# UK Removal Company



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Now that all our furniture and other belongings have arrived, we have no hesitation in recommending Relouk as their service has been exemplary. They use a partner company here in Cyprus to complete the job, called the Orbit Moving and Storage Company. They completed the job begun a few weeks ago in the UK. 

We were highly impressed with the UK end of the move, as our worldly goods were really well packed and removed from our UK address. As far as this end of the move was concerned, Orbit telephoned on Monday to let us know that our belongings were to be delivered between 12.00 and 15.00 on the following day. Their guys rang us when they were on the outskirts of Argaka, and we gave them final instructions on how to find us. 

Utterly professional they unpacked our goods, screwed together and generally sorted out the large items of furniture and equipment, but - at our request - left the smaller packages for us to open at our leisure. We have unpacked about 95% of our goods and everything is in perfect condition. There is not a scratch or mark on anything.

ReloUK are based on the Sussex coast but I know they regularly go to London for clients, and I suspect they cover the South-east of England. Their website is at Welcome to the Frontpage

Orbit's website is at MOVING COMPANIES IN CYPRUS | RELOCATION COMPANIES IN CYPRUS | Orbit Moving & Storage Ltd

ReloUK's quote was lower than their competitors although it did rise when their MD came to survey our property. But that was to be expected as online quotations are never that accurate. We did negotiate a discount as well.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I know several people who have used Orbit and they have all been very happy with the service.


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi we are moving next year .....can i ask what size container you used 20ft/40ft
and how much were you charged and how many weeks from start to finish

thanks


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We had a shared container and the price depends on the cubic footage you require. They picked up our stuff on 9th October and delivered on 13th November. Hope this helps.


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

mike5111 said:


> Thank you.


You are more than welcome. I would ring them and speak to Paul Hunter, the Managing Director. He is very approachable and friendly, and won't give you any bulls***. If you do, tell him Martin and Ann from Bexhill recommended them.


----------

